# "WDR Computerclub" Moderator Wolfgang Back ist tot



## RyzA (22. Dezember 2019)

Hallo!


Ich dachte mir, dass das hier eine Erwähnung wert ist, da die Sendung "WDR Computerclub" mitlerweile Kult ist. 
Die älteren User hier im Forum kennen ihn mit Sicherheit noch.
Damals konnte man sich eigentlich nur durch wenige Printmedien über Computer & News aus der IT-Welt informieren. Bis der "Computerclub" auf Sendung ging.

WDR Computerclub: Wolfgang Back ist tot | heise online

Wolfgang Back hatte die Sendung  mit Wolfgang Rudolph zusammen moderiert.
Von 1981 - 2003 gab es insgesamt 400 Episoden zu sehen. 
Später startete noch der Podcast "ComputerClub2".

WDR Computerclub – Wikipedia

Wolfgang Back – Wikipedia

R.I.P. Wolfgang Back.

Du hast uns auf kompetente und unterhaltsame Weise, fundiertes Computerwissen näher gebracht!


----------



## AlphaMale (22. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Ich dachte mir, dass das hier eine Erwähnung wert ist, da die Sendung "WDR Computerclub" mitlerweile Kult ist.
> ...



Oh...nein. Der Begleiter mein Kindheit. Danke Wolfgang, für alles  !


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (22. Dezember 2019)

Oh, das betrübt mich zu hören, aber das ist nunmal der Lauf der Zeit.

Vielen Dank Wolfgang, dass Du meine Jugend und meine ersten PC Erfahrungen begleitet und viel zu meinem ersten Grundwissen beigetragen hast.

Danke für das alles!


----------



## INU.ID (22. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B7_476DmLjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Elck2_qYDyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Johnny05 (23. Dezember 2019)

Oh , sehr schade ... Ich habe heute erst von Wolfgang Backs Tod erfahren , durch Ihn bin Ich quasi zu meinem zweitliebsten Hobby angekommen . Er war ein Begleiter meiner Jugend und hat viel zum IT - Grundwissen beigetragen.

Ruhe in Frieden .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## -RedMoon- (23. Dezember 2019)

Noch ein Stück Computergeschichte geht verloren. Ruhe in Frieden


----------



## Taskmaster (24. Dezember 2019)

Irgendwann zerreißt es uns alle.
Ich habe gestern gemerkt, dass ich nunmehr 5 Jahre älter bin, als es Bruce Willis zum Kinostart von "Stirb Langsam 1" war (einer meiner Weihnachtsklassiker schlechthin).
Und mittlerweile tun mir auch immer öfter Knochen und Gelenke weh, deren Funktion ich immer für selbstverständlich hielt.

Die Zeit kennt einfach keine Gnade.


Ruhe in Frieden, Wolfgang...
Du guter Geist aus einer Zeit, in der Hard- und Software noch wirklich spannend und aufregend waren.


----------



## warawarawiiu (25. Dezember 2019)

Habe die Sendung immer sehr gerne gesehen.....auch heute noch, weil sie einfach zeigt, wie schnell sich alles weiterentwickelt hat.
Auf YouTube gibt es übrigens noch einen YouTube Channel von Wolfgang Rudolph, den ich auch heute noch gerne sehe und der immer wieder interessante neue Themen mit dem Charme des alten Hasen präsentiert:

YouTube


----------



## Petoschka (26. Dezember 2019)

Ich mochte den Computerclub seit der Vorstellung des Escom Amiga 1200 mitsamt Magic Bundle nicht mehr. Das war fast genauso gruseliges Cosumtainment wie PCG(H). Schönreden, Schwächen verschweigen, für einen nur kleinen Betrag konnte man sich jeder kritischen Auseinandersetzung entledigen. 

Ich kann nur hoffen, Gott hatte nen Atari ST.


----------



## -RedMoon- (26. Dezember 2019)

Petoschka schrieb:


> Gott hatte nen Atari ST.



ach deswegen kamen die 10 Gebote in Stein gemeißelt und nicht auf einem moderneren Datenträger.....


----------



## Combi (15. Januar 2020)

rip!war eine top sendung.guter moderator,symphatisch!
das war immer so high end...weis noch...riesen telefonhörer und in den riesen akustikkoppler gesteckt.
in schickem grau...und dann das superschnelle verbinden innerhalb von 5 minuten.
habe es immer geschaut.auch wenn ich öfters mal nix gerafft habe,was die da machen.


----------



## xDave78 (17. Januar 2020)

Zu einer Zeit als es quasi keine "Computer Sendungen" gab - streaming sowieso nicht, hat man sich doch die Sendetermine noch irgendwo hingeschrieben oder markiert um die ja nicht zu verpassen.
Gerade als "DDR Kind" wenn man das Glück hatte 3 West-Sender zu empfangen. Wobei Ende der 80er Vieles was die dort hatten quasi "Magie" war. Ich glaube an unserer Dorfschule gab es einen Robotron - ob den Schüler benutzt haben bezweifle ich mal -ich kannte jedenfalls niemanden.
War eine tolle Sendung und hat auch bei mir viel zum Verständnis beigetragen Ende der 80er Anfang bis Mitte der 90er... und sicherlich auch zu der Entscheidung das erste "viele" Geld von der Konfirmation für einen 3.000 DM PC auszugeben anstatt für einen AMIGA/ ATARI/C64.

Alles Gute da oben Wolfgang!


----------



## hoschi8219 (23. Februar 2020)

ok. nie gesehen ist mir unbekannt


----------



## RyzA (23. Februar 2020)

Dann bist du vielleicht nicht alt genug.


----------

